
CloudFlare, We Have a Problem (2016) - kyledrake
http://cryto.net/~joepie91/blog/2016/07/14/cloudflare-we-have-a-problem/?
======
CarolineW
In case readers are interested in the HN community input to this issue, there
are two substantial discussions from 7 months ago:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12105188](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12105188)
(163 comment)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12096321](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12096321)
(24 comments)

Of course, if you have anything new to add it will have to be here, as
discussion on those threads is now closed.

